
Fixing the External Monitor Color Problem with Your 2018 MacBook Pro - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/08/24/macbook-pro-external-monitor-display-problem/#.W4BTLloh-SE.hackernews
======
vanattab
I have worked for a few years on developing computerized vision tests for
research purposes and did not realize just how difficult it can be to
guarantee the accuracy of the stimulus on different monitors. There is so much
that can effect the output image that it's a nightmare. Often the Edid info
monitors return is missing data or has marketing values listed instead of
actually values. (Screen size of 21" vs 20.5"). There can be differences based
on whether the monitor is plugged in via dvi, dp, hdmi whether you have
nvidia,amd,intel gpu's. Is scaling being done on the GPU or display or both?
How is windows color profiles effecting your image? How are font settings
effecting your image? Are you running fullscreen or windowed cause that
matters. What if timing is critical to your stimulus? Is your software aware
when displays are added and removed ? I originally wanted the software to
support arbitrary displays and gpus but the problem of showing actually the
light you want to on a monitor is way harder then I ever would have imagined.

~~~
jrrrr
Fascinating!

> I originally wanted the software to support arbitrary displays and gpus

So, do you instead have a specific list of supported displays?

------
bradknowles
In that screenshot, the gamma is also set wrong - it says “PC” instead of
“Mac”.

